# New Sitka Jetstream Jacket (AWESOME BUY)



## Hopper-Dropper (Dec 10, 2016)

Looking to sale a brand new (never worn) Sitka Jetstream Jacket. This jacket is bombproof and gives all the comfort/warmth one would need.

Great buy with Christmas right around the corner and limited sales on Sitka gear..

*Brand: *Sitka
*Type:* Jetstream Jacket (Hood)
*Color:* Open Country Optifade
*Size:* Small

*Price: $200* (OBO) (Retails - $330)

http://www.sitkagear.com/products/big-game/jackets-vests/jetstream-jacket

Email/DM if interested!!


----------

